# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Về Cửa Lò ăn nhậu mùa du lịch - Du lịch Cửa Lò

## nguyetnt

Tôi có người bạn thân là Chủ tịch đầu tiên của thị xã Cửa Lò suốt chục năm liền, nên thời đó, không năm nào tôi không về thăm anh. Về vào mùa “mở biển” như anh nói thì vui như đi hội. Người xe nườm nượp. Hàng quán tưng bừng. Anh lại là một đệ tử Lưu Linh, uống rượu không biết say nên bạn bè bốn phương rất yêu quý. Chủ tịch một địa danh du lịch mà quảng đại quảng bá như anh, thì khách dù đến một lần cũng không thể nào quên.
 

Nhớ lần đầu về Cửa Lò, tôi được anh mời ăn sáng. Cứ tưởng bún, phở gì, nhưng không, anh đãi món mực luộc và một chai cuốc lủi Nghi Phú. Rượu Nghi Phú ngon nổi tiếng, còn mực luộc thì quê biển nào chẳng có? Anh cười. Mực Cửa Lò khác. Vùng biển này có những hòn đảo như bình phong phía trước và cũng là nơi cuối cùng của hai con sông Lam, sông Cấm đổ về nên hải sản giàu dinh dưỡng và thơm ngon đặc biệt. Những con mực mới đưa từ biển lên lúc nửa đêm, còn tươi nguyên trong bể mặn. Đầu bếp chỉ cần làm sạch rồi luộc với nước pha gừng, vớt ra đĩa. Nó sẽ được cặp rau húng, diếp cá hay mùi tầu rồi chấm với nước mắm Cửa Lò hạ thổ pha chút tỏi ớt và mấy lát gừng giã dập. Phải nói, đó là món “đưa cay” tuyệt vời cho đến khi no nê mới thôi. Ăn sáng món này thì no đến trưa, tha hồ tắm biển, dạo chơi.

Nói đến mực thì có thể chế thành nhiều món ăn hấp dẫn như mực xào, mực nhồi thịt rán, mực một nắng, mực nướng, mực rim, mực trộn tép bưởi, mực chả, và đặc biệt là mực chim. Mực chim là loại mực nhỏ như con chim nằm thu cánh lại, bụng chứa đầy trứng. Loại mực này mà luộc hoặc chiên rán thì ăn béo ngậy. Nhưng đặc biệt nhất vẫn là món mực nhảy. Món này chỉ xuất hiện vào lúc gần nửa đêm. Lúc đó thuyền câu mực trở về, những rổ mực tươi ròng, con mực còn trong như bơi trong nước biển, nhảy tanh tách, đôi mắt phát ra ánh sáng lấp láy. Thực khách thức khuya cũng chỉ chờ có thế, họ cùng các chủ nhà hàng tranh nhau mua từng rổ, từng mớ. Các quán ven biển san sát vẫn thức đợi thực khách mang mực nhảy vào để chế biến, phục vụ cuộc nhậu khuya. Có nhiều cuộc nhậu kéo dài tới sáng để thưởng thức bình minh biển Cửa Lò đẹp hơn tranh vẽ.

Biển Cửa Lò lúc bình minh sôi động vô cùng. Người từ trăm khách sạn đổ ra biển. Kẻ đi bộ, người chơi bóng đá, bóng chuyền trên cát. Người, phao muôn sắc bồng bềnh tắm biển. Trẻ con nghịch cát xây lâu đài, đắp tượng cát đợi sóng biển đến xóa đi, lại xây, lại xóa… Và thuyền khơi lộng trở về đầy ắp cá tôm cua ghẹ, bạch tuộc. Kẻ bán người mua í ới, rộn ràng. Bà già, trẻ em, thôn nữ bản địa lúc này trở thành những người bán hải sản lưu động dọc bãi biển. Người Cửa Lò mộc mạc, chân thật. Tiếng Cửa Lò líu lo mất dấu khiến khách phương xa đến lớ ngớ không hiểu, phải có người “phiên dịch”. Có cảm giác như đang đến một xứ biển nào xa lắm, tận bên châu Úc, châu Phi. Người bán hải sản bê từng rổ cá, rổ ghẹ, chậu mực, chậu cua. Hải sản tươi sống đầy hấp dẫn. Nhưng hấp dẫn hơn cả vẫn là giá rẻ bất ngờ. Dân đi chợ hải sản Hà Nội đến Cửa Lò sau khi hỏi giá, họ muốn mua cả biển về.

Tôi cũng đã có lần hỏi thử giá rổ ghẹ của một bà cụ, để cho biết thôi; nhưng khi nghe bà cụ nói giá chỉ vài trăm nghìn thì liền mua cả rổ vì không ngờ nó lại rẻ đến thế. Mấy anh em mà chỉ nhậu hết nửa, còn nửa kia đưa về cho các cô cậu phục vụ khách sạn.

Có một mùi thơm gì đó khắp phố biển này thật quyến rũ. Thì ra đó là mùi cá nướng. Dân ở đây có hàng trăm hộ sống bằng nghề nướng cá. Cá mua về được phân loại trước khi nướng. Nhiều nhất là cá trích, cá bạc má, cá thu, cá chim. Những con cá còn tươi được nướng bằng than hồng không khói để cá chín đều và giữ nguyên hương vị. Có hộ nướng ngày dăm chục cân cá, nhưng cũng có hộ kinh doanh lớn đến cả tấn cá nướng/ngày. Cá nướng lên chợ Vinh, lên miền Tây, sang Lào, ra Hà Nội… Và cá nướng ngay trong các quán hàng ven biển. Mùi cá nướng làm tôi nhớ đến món ăn “bún-giá-cá-ruốc” tuổi thơ, là món đặc sản của xứ Nghệ quê tôi. Ở Cửa Lò, “bún-giá-cá-ruốc” cũng là món đặc biệt mà các bà, các cô rất ưa thích. Gọi vài vỉ cá bạc má nướng, một đĩa giá kèm rau thơm, một bát mắm ruốc, mấy cái bánh đa vừng và một đĩa bún là mấy bà mấy cô có thể ngồi cả buổi mà tận hưởng các mùi vị thơm tho của miền quê biển cùng với những câu chuyện mà chỉ có đàn bà nói với nhau. Còn các chàng thanh niên thì tự mình vào tận bếp xem các o nướng những con cá to và bê ra bàn nhậu. Cá chim nướng chấm với nước mắm ớt tỏi thì tốn bia tốn rượu vô cùng.

Cửa Lò cũng đầy những món nghêu sò ốc hến. Ốc hương ở đây ngon và thơm hơn bất cứ nơi nào tôi đã được ăn. Những con ốc hương vằn vi, to đều được nướng hoặc hấp bày lên đĩa còn nóng hổi. Hến ở đây không phải loại hến Huế nhỏ xíu mà to như con nghêu được đưa về từ sông Lam, sông Cấm. Ngọt và thơm. Thịt hến được thái ra để nấu canh lá lốt, ăn vào làm mát cả cái nắng mùa hè. Còn nghêu thì nhiều vô kể. Nghêu to, nghêu nhỏ, nghêu trắng, nghêu nâu, nghêu sọc… Người ta thường dùng nghêu nhỏ nấu cháo, nghêu to thì lấy thịt ra thái miếng xào lá lốt, xào lá hẹ thành món ăn xa xỉ. Tôi cũng đã từng được ăn cháo nghêu ở quán Hằng, quán ruột của bạn tôi, bởi vì trong các món cháo thì anh thích nhất món cháo nghêu, mà cháo nghêu phải quán Hằng. Tôi nghĩ: cháo nghêu Cửa Lò thì đâu mà chả thế. Nhưng anh bảo ở quán Hằng có khác, bát cháo nghêu có thêm vị chua của quả chay và vị chát của quả sung. Thì ra có được bát cháo nghêu đặc biệt cũng cầu kỳ thế.

Ăn ở quán Hằng còn có lò nước mắm hạ thổ (dưới cát). Nước mắm này là loại đặc biệt được để lâu, có ngâm vừng vàng dùng chống rét cho người đi biển mùa đông, tăng thêm độ bền cho thợ lặn, làm thuốc trị bệnh đau bụng gió, bụng bão. Đây là loại nước mắm đầu nõ, còn gọi là mắm cốt, độ đạm cao, thường làm nước chấm trong bữa ăn của nhà khá giả, nhưng ở Cửa Lò thì nhà dân thường nào cũng có. Chấm xôi, chấm dưa đều trội mùi thơm. Chấm miếng thịt luộc ba chỉ nó làm cho miếng thịt cong lên thật thú vị. Nghe nói thị xã đã quy hoạch làng nghề nước mắm để tạo nên một thương hiệu đặc biệt “nước mắm Cửa Lò”. Còn ăn ở quán Hằng, ta có thể mua cả can nước mắm hạ thổ mang về nhà mà chẳng khó khăn gì.

Mà không chỉ ở quán Hằng mới có đặc sản tuyệt hảo, rất nhiều nhà hàng luôn có đặc sản chính hiệu “made in Cửa Lò” sẵn sàng phục vụ quí khách 24/24h như nhà hàng Thúy Hiếu, Hồng Tin, Lan Châu, v.v… Lan Châu là một hòn đảo đá ở phía bắc thị xã, có bãi tắm đẹp như tranh sơn thủy. Xa hơn, ngoài biển có đảo Hòn Ngư. Tôi đã ra Hòn Ngư bằng thuyền cao tốc mà người ở đây gọi là “Honda biển”, đi 5 km chỉ mất 7 phút. Hòn Ngư có 2 hòn lớn nhỏ mang hình hai con cá nép vào nhau nên còn gọi là Song Ngư. Ở đây có bãi tắm đẹp như cổ tích, có tên là Bãi Tắm Tiên, ven bờ cát vàng rực và nước thì xanh màu lá ngọc. Trên đảo cây cối um tùm, có ngôi chùa cổ được xây dựng từ thế kỷ thứ XIII. Chùa có chùa Thượng, chùa Hạ, lợp ngói âm dương. Các xà hạ khắc chạm các vật Tứ linh (Long, Ly, Quy, Phượng) rất đẹp và rất linh thiêng. Vườn chùa có nhiều cây xanh mọc tự nhiên như: Đại, Mưng, Duối cổ thụ và giếng nước ngọt gọi là Giếng Ngọc. Sân chùa có 2 cây Lộc Vừng khoảng 700 năm tuổi. Một đơn vị bộ đội đang canh giữ ngày đêm. Thị xã cho thả hàng trăm con dê vào khu rừng trên đảo. Đàn dê ngày càng sinh sôi nảy nở. Ở ngoài xa bãi tắm là một vùng biển được khoanh lại bằng lưới sắt nuôi cá Giò – có con nặng đến ba bốn chục cân, thịt rắn chắc và có hình như khúc giò nên người ta thường gọi là cá Giò – vẫn thường xuất cho nhà hàng Viễn Đông, Hà Nội.

Khi chúng tôi ra đảo lại gặp đúng ngày lễ, bộ đội bắt cá Giò về “cải thiện” bữa đại tiệc. Bữa tiệc có mấy món cá Giò, lại có cả món dê đảo thui cả con, nhậu trên đảo thật thú vị. Thịt dê thì ai cũng biết là làm được rất nhiều món: dê nướng, lườn dê xào lăn, dê tái chanh, dê hấp sả, dê xào sa tế, dê xào thập cẩm, ngọc dương xào xả ớt, dê bóp thấu, dê hấp cách thuỷ, dê hầm rượu vang, dê nướng xá xíu Trung Hoa, sườn dê tẩm mật ong quạt than hồng, lẩu dê ngàn dặm, cháo ngọc dương, óc dê chiên bột, lẩu dê khô, dê cuộn pho-ma, ngọc dương hầm thuốc bắc, thịt dê hầm phụ tử, sườn dê nướng ngũ vị, canh hạ nguyên, cà ri dê, chả dê ba lớp, dê nướng ngũ vị hương, vú dê nướng, dê nướng mọi, né mọi, dê con quay, rượu huyết dê, chân móng dê hầm thuốc… Nhưng dê đảo Ngư thui cả con thì thịt thơm vô cùng. Ăn miếng thịt dê trên đảo, thấy còn ngon hơn cả dê núi Ninh Bình. Cá Giò có thể chế biến thành 7 món ăn hấp dẫn mà độ dinh dưỡng vẫn được đảm bảo: cá gỏi, cá hấp sả, lòng cá xào, lẩu cá, cháo cá, vây cá rán, da chiên dòn. Bữa tiệc của lính chế biến đơn giản hơn, chỉ món nướng, món gỏi và món cháo. Riêng lòng cá ngừ thì nấu canh lá lằng. Canh lá lằng có vị đắng, lúc đầu cảm giác đắng lạ lạ, nhưng ăn quen thì thành nghiện. Lá lằng ở đảo Ngư nhiều vô kể, chỉ hái một lát đủ chất đầy bao tải. Mấy anh bạn tôi xin mỗi người một bao tải mang về Hà Nội, phơi khô để nấu canh, ăn vào mùa hạ cho người đỡ nhiệt.

Kể chuyện ăn nhậu ở Cửa Lò thì không bao giờ hết. Điều quan trọng là ngon và rẻ. Cái ngon của món ăn đôi khi lại nằm ở cái sự lạ. Lạ người, lạ cảnh, lạ nghĩa, lạ tình. Từ thành phố chật hẹp hay miền quê xa xôi hẻo lánh đến với một vùng nước biếc non xanh có bãi cát trắng tinh mùa hè nở đầy hoa cúc biển rực màu gạch cua, nơi tướng quân Nguyễn Sư Hồi, Nguyễn Xí đã từng làm nên lịch sử lập những lò muối đầu tiên, nơi vua Bảo Đại đã từng xây “nhà mát”, để rồi nó trở thành một thành phố biển du lịch kỳ diệu như hôm nay thì quả là vô cùng thích thú.



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Cửa Lò - Quê Bác - Cửa Lò - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm phương tiên ôtô) - Giá 1.650.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Cua Lo - Que Bac - Cua Lo - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem) - Giá 1.650.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Cửa Lò* - *tour du lich Cua Lo*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Cửa Lò click vào *du lịch Cửa Lò* -* du lich Cua Lo*

----------

